# Scoobi Motorized Bike Info Anyone?



## dwilson (Jul 31, 2017)

I've searched for hours with nothing to show for it.  I'm hoping someone has a bit of insight on this Scoobi bike.  I'm working on the motor / carb - the gas tank is solid with no leaks.   I'd like to know who made it and if parts are available.  It's a very heavy, solid construction.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!!!
Love it... what is it? that's what we need to find out....


----------



## dwilson (Jul 31, 2017)

Scoobi Cross Country is pretty much all I know.  I don't know if the motor was original  - shindaiwa 40f-5 43cc (I think).  I ordered a carb for it and hope it will work.  It's so heavy and the gas tank is attached so I doubt it's a kit.  Since there's a decal on it with a dot.com address I guess it could be up to about 20 years.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2017)

I wonder if you just needed a new diaphragm for the carb?


----------



## bikiba (Jul 31, 2017)

dwilson said:


> Scoobi Cross Country is pretty much all I know.  I don't know if the motor was original  - shindaiwa 40f-5 43cc (I think).  I ordered a carb for it and hope it will work.  It's so heavy and the gas tank is attached so I doubt it's a kit.  Since there's a decal on it with a dot.com address I guess it could be up to about 20 years.




what is the dotcom address? even if it doesnt exist any more you can use this website: https://archive.org/web/ to look up some bits that were archived.


----------

